# Estimating and Software - Review of 5 Programs! 10.25.08



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

I recieved this email from Michael Stone & haven't seen it posted elsewhere - so if you are interested here is a free webinar

October 17, 2008
Finding the right estimating software for your business can be confusing. There are so many choices available that it's hard to know which program is best for you.

To make it easier, we are presenting a free, live online webinar with representatives from five different software companies. They will spend 20 minutes each demonstrating their software, followed by a Q&A session.

This free live webinar will be held Saturday morning, October 25. It's a fantastic opportunity, you'll want to attend. Learn more and register to attend here.
[FONT=Verdana,Arial, Helvetica,sans-serif]Webinar Details:[/FONT]
Looking at Estimating Software? Discover What's Possible in This Live Demonstration of 5 Different Packages. 

Finding the right estimating software for your business can be confusing. There are so many choices available it's hard to know which program is best for you. 

Join us for this free seminar where you'll get live, 20 minute demonstrations of 5 top programs. Watch and discover what's possible as our 5 guests demonstrate how their system works. In each presentation you'll see how an actual estimate is assembled and what results and reports you can expect. 

After each demonstration you'll have a chance to ask questions of each presenter. 

Our 5 Panelists will be demonstrating the following estimating programs: 
(Times listed below are Central Standard Time CST) 

10:00 - 10:10 am - Introduction 
10:10 - 10:30 am - CADEstimator http://cadestimator.com 
10:30 - 10:50 am - XactRemodel http://www.xactware.com 
10:50 - 11:10 am - Clear Estimates www.clearestimates.com 
11:10 - 11:30 am - Simple Estimating http://www.contractorssoftwaregroup.com 
11:30 - 11:50 am - Fast Track Estimating http://www.markupandprofit.com/soft_estimating.html 
11:50 - 12:00 am - Q&A - (Well stay online as long as there are questions). 

This Seminar will be held on Saturday, October 25, 2008 at: 

- 8 am Pacific 
- 9 am Mountain 
- 10 am Central 
- 11 am Eastern time 

This online seminar is free. If you aren't familiar with online seminars, all you need is an internet connection and speakers. If you have a headset with microphone, or if you call in to the telephone number provided, you will also have the option to ask questions.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Bump - tommorow morning it is...


----------



## Buildology (Jan 23, 2006)

*Estimating Seminars*

HI Sean

I just read this older post but am wondering how this seminar worked out. I am interested in estimating software. Do you know if they will be doing another one.
Thanks Bill


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I've never found anything that does EXACTLY what I want the way I want however I have found several that kinda sorta do what I want... and I am not going to spend big bucks for kinda what I want. My best estimating software is excel using custom spreadsheets I have made. Then I manually generate the proposals, however I was thinking someone with a slightly larger brain than mine and more time on their hands than I can take the combination of the two and work them together in an access or openoffice database system. This would eliminate one step in generating proposal documents, plus ensure anything specifically listed is being accounted for monetarily or it can't be listed. 

Well anyways, it's snowy and I just felt like talking typing), I know it's kinda off topic. BTW another estimating program I liked was contrackerEZ.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Buildology said:


> HI Sean
> 
> I just read this older post but am wondering how this seminar worked out. I am interested in estimating software. Do you know if they will be doing another one.
> Thanks Bill


Here you go - this is a recording of it
http://www.myconstructionbiz.com/public/226.cfm?sd=34 - Personally Stone blew his part of it & was kinda of painful to watch

Here is Michael Stone's page http://www.markupandprofit.com/ - you can sign up for his newsletters which tie into the above


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Was there any of the software that you liked??


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> Was there any of the software that you liked??


Out of the 5 shown - XactWare was closest to meeting my needs. Right now the XL spreadsheet is still king with the other programs acting as a back stop. The all in one online system will have to wait till business picks up some more. 

The good thing is that business appears to be finally picking up around here - not great but at least the phone is starting to ring with real customers :thumbsup:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

SLSTech said:


> Out of the 5 shown - XactWare was closest to meeting my needs. Right now the XL spreadsheet is still king with the other programs acting as a back stop. The all in one online system will have to wait till business picks up some more.
> 
> The good thing is that business appears to be finally picking up around here - not great but at least the phone is starting to ring with real customers :thumbsup:


I did like xactremodel. It seem like a good program and I think the pricing updates and database were very good. They are update regularly and the pricing info was very accurate.


----------

